# New to GSD



## samh323 (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello,
I'm new to owning a German Shepherd but not to owning dogs. I would like to get a new puppy and I was wondering what things I need to look for. I have been briefly browsing the classifieds and sites for high end breeders. What I have encountered is that there are some puppies that go for 2-3K and some in the local classifieds that don't even hit the 500 buck mark. I understand that the high end puppies are meant for competition and breeding so that the price probably isn't a good investment. These puppies however come with health guarantees and and an assured pedigree of healthy lineage. What about the puppies in the local classifieds? Do such puppies suffer from inbreeding and health problems that the high end ones don't have? I intend this puppy to be an alarm system and a family companion, I would feel much safer with a big German Shepherd in the house with my girlfriend when she's alone. Any help would be appreciated. Also, it would be great if anyone has any recommendations for a breeder in California (central-southern California would be best) that breeds healthy puppies without the competition lineage premium.

thanks,
Sam


----------



## BMORTS (Jun 29, 2008)

I am probably the exception to the Rule but I got a wonderful pup from a Classified section. You are doing the right thing by coming here first and asking questions as I did not find this place until after I bought. Research Research Research before you buy. Try to find out about the Pedigree of the dogs and ask a lot of questions. I was totally lost when I bought my pup and I ended up getting very lucky when I got my AKC papers that went 3 generations back as my pup ended up having very nice lines Kirschental and other very nice lines in her pedigree. Most are not that lucky and some end up the exact opposite. There are very sharp people here who can steer you in the right direction. Good luck in finding a good pup.


----------



## samh323 (Aug 5, 2008)

thanks...its kinda hard because I want a puppy now!...but unless I shell out 3k for a puppy that will never meet its potential, it might be awhile.


----------



## BMORTS (Jun 29, 2008)

You can visit the Choosing a Breeder section. There are many top notch breeders here who can sell you a very nice dog for a lot under 3K.


----------



## BMORTS (Jun 29, 2008)

There is a topic right now going on about So Cal breeders this will probably help you as well.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=752372&page=1#Post752372


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I have never purchased a dog and have always rescued. Since I invest a considerable amount of time in training my dogs i have found this to be a great way to find loyal companion dogs. 

A good pedigree may help you avoid health and temperament problems but you should know that gsds are genetically predisposed to a staggering number of health problems (just check out the health section on this board). 

You are more likely to have problems like hip and elbow dysplasia from a backyard breeder (the low end breeders you find in the classifieds). To get more information about breeders I would post in the Breeders section of this forum.

Here is a list of common health problems in gsds: 

http://www.gopetsamerica.com/german-shepherd/german-shepherd-health.aspx


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm probably an exception to the rule as well, but I found my Gunner through a classified ad in the local newspaper and paid $350 for him. I've had GSDs all my life (which is longer than I care to think about!) and Gunner is, by far, the best one I've ever had. Hands down. His temperament is _wonderful_ and we've had no health concerns with him, at all. (Knock on wood.) He'll be 6 years old in November. 

I really feel that I need to put a huge asterisk next to my experience, though. I got lucky. Many people buying a puppy that way do get lucky, but just as many, if not more, don't. It's definitely more of a crap shoot. You can encounter serious problems with a pup from a top-notch breeder too, but I think the odds are less. 
Personally, I don't think the guarantee itself is the most important thing, only because no guarantee in the world is going to lessen my heartache if my pup has health problems and for me, that's my biggest concern. It's the careful planning and careful breeding that allow your better breeders to offer a guarantee in the first place that are more of a comfort. In other words, if they're standing behind their pups, I figure they've done everything they can to ensure there won't be a problem.

I agree that it comes down to research. I would start by reading everything you can and asking a lot of questions!
And good luck with your search!!


----------



## samh323 (Aug 5, 2008)

What are the varieties of temperament? I'm just used to the all loving Labrador! What questions should I ask prospective breeders?


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

temperment can change and rely on several things. The Environment, The Owner's training methods, genetics, medical causes, etc. (Probably leaving other things out, so others, feel free to add) Temperments can very from the very loving and affectionate GSD to the fear aggressive, fear biter liability GSD. If if your dog is just going to be a companion dog and an alert system, I would buy from a reputable breeder. Some are less expensive from others, but it's worth the extra $ to ensure that you get the dog you want and not a liability that you will be stuck with for 10-16 years.


----------



## LedZep (May 4, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, and to the breed!

When we decided on a new GSD puppy (two years after putting our last one down), my wife was searching the Internet and classifieds too. Then she called our vet and asked if they knew of a good breeder in the area. Turned out, one of the techs at the vet does some GSD breeding and was having a litter soon. So we put our name on the list.

We got a great pup with beautiful markings, registered, etc. for under $1,000. Plus, he always gets special treatment at the vet because he is "family".


----------



## samh323 (Aug 5, 2008)

led, thanks for the tip...I was planning on taking my mom's new puppy to the vet in a few days anyway.


----------

